# convertir BRD (eagle) a PCB



## kuke (Feb 28, 2010)

Es posible convetir un archivo BRD de Eagle a PCB?

saludos


----------



## Esomag (Mar 2, 2010)

ola!!
*QUE* yo sepa el propio eagle es capaz de hacer un PCB primero tienes *QUE* hacer el circuito en el esquematico despues le das al boton "Board" y se abre otra ventana donde creas el circuito en PCB!!

jeje espero *QUE* te sirva de ayuda
buena suerte!!=D


----------



## kuke (Mar 2, 2010)

no logro encontrar el boton "board" por ningun lado

la verdad que no tengo ni idea de como funciona esto, sabes de algun link donde lo explique?

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Mar 2, 2010)

Kuke

El boton para conmutar entre el PCB y el BRD en el Eagle es el que se encuentar debajo del texto "View" y se muestra como una compuerta o circuito integrado tal cual se observa en la imagen adjunta.

Lamento comunicarte que si partes de un BRD al pasar al PCB te avisara que NO TIENEN CONSISTENCIA y te mostrara una pagina en blanco, en pocas palabras deberas levantar el Esquema del Circuito Electronico y pasarlo tu en el PCB.

Saludos. JuanKa.-

P.D.: No existe la Ley del Menor Esfuerzo, deberas TRABAJARLO tú!!!!.-


----------



## bryanartgh (Nov 29, 2012)

Alguien sabe como hacer para cambiar el tipo de letra.. o FORMATO DE TEXTO en el eagle??


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 29, 2012)

te adjunto algunos vídeos para que revises:


----------

